# Ninchanese, a gamified Chinese learning app - now on Kickstarter



## Sarah_Nincha (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Ninchanese is a gamified learning app where you learn characters, to build sentences and to speak Chinese. 

Ninchanese is in beta and we've been getting very good feedback from users. We want everyone to have access to a fun and effective Chinese learning experience so we launched a Kickstarter campaign for Ninchanese. You can check the campaign out on our site ninchanese dot com

If you like it and want to support a small indie team making an interesting Chinese learning tool, please consider sharing the campaign with others and supporting us. The campaign is live until the 2nd of August and we've reached 50% of our goal so far.

Cheers,

Sarah


----------

